# TivoHD with Lifetime, but 1 tuner broken. How much?



## milo99

as chronicled in another thread, my TivoHD looks like it has a bad tuner. (much troubleshooting resulted in this diagnosis, no need to rehash it all here) So i'm thinking of trying to sell it and get a premiere. 

question is, how much would it be worth on ebay (or someone here interested?)? Assume the 160gb drive is in there. $150? $200? more? i mean, it still works on one tuner, just can't record 2 things at once or watch live tv while recording something different. Fully working ones go over $300, so i would think no less than half price is fair to assume.

I DO have a 1tb drive in it now, but i'd probably take it out and put it in the new premiere box if i go this route. i don't think i'd get an extra $80 or so that it would cost me to get a new drive.


----------



## unitron

milo99 said:


> as chronicled in another thread, my TivoHD looks like it has a bad tuner. (much troubleshooting resulted in this diagnosis, no need to rehash it all here) So i'm thinking of trying to sell it and get a premiere.
> 
> question is, how much would it be worth on ebay (or someone here interested?)? Assume the 160gb drive is in there. $150? $200? more? i mean, it still works on one tuner, just can't record 2 things at once or watch live tv while recording something different. Fully working ones go over $300, so i would think no less than half price is fair to assume.
> 
> I DO have a 1tb drive in it now, but i'd probably take it out and put it in the new premiere box if i go this route. i don't think i'd get an extra $80 or so that it would cost me to get a new drive.


Does that bad tuner refuse to work on both digital cable and analog cable and over the air?


----------



## milo99

unitron said:


> Does that bad tuner refuse to work on both digital cable and analog cable and over the air?


i don't have a way to test it out on anything but my fios connection. I don't think they send anything in analog, and i have no ota antenna to hook into it, so I don't know.


----------



## MeInDallas

I've seen broken ones with lifetime go on Ebay for around $200+ before. Its the lifetime thats going to sell it. Go to Ebay and put in "broken tivo lifetime" in the search, then click on "completed listings" and you will be able to see what they go for. Theres several of them listed there.


----------



## SNJpage1

I as on the phone with Tivo about fixing mine. It's $150 for them to replace your bad one with a refurbished one. Then another $199 to transfer the lifetime service if you have that. You can also spend another $40 for a 3 year warrenty on the refurbished one. Their tech suggested seeing if some one else could actually fix it that way you wouldnt get involved with the tranferring.


----------



## milo99

MeInDallas said:


> I've seen broken ones with lifetime go on Ebay for around $200+ before. Its the lifetime thats going to sell it. Go to Ebay and put in "broken tivo lifetime" in the search, then click on "completed listings" and you will be able to see what they go for. Theres several of them listed there.


good info...



SNJpage1 said:


> I as on the phone with Tivo about fixing mine. It's $150 for them to replace your bad one with a refurbished one. Then another $199 to transfer the lifetime service if you have that. You can also spend another $40 for a 3 year warrenty on the refurbished one. Their tech suggested seeing if some one else could actually fix it that way you wouldnt get involved with the tranferring.


yeah, i got the same offer from them last night. So basically $350 for a used tivohd, or pay another $120 for a new premiere with lifetime (with the MRD discount offer they got going till 10/30). i'm electing the latter, and just putting my old one up for sale. I figure if i get $150 for it, it'll make up the difference and then some.

curious, what problem is yours having?


----------



## SNJpage1

I have a few channels that it keeps losing. Luckily they arent ones I watch.


----------



## unitron

milo99 said:


> as chronicled in another thread, my TivoHD looks like it has a bad tuner. (much troubleshooting resulted in this diagnosis, no need to rehash it all here) So i'm thinking of trying to sell it and get a premiere.
> 
> question is, how much would it be worth on ebay (or someone here interested?)? Assume the 160gb drive is in there. $150? $200? more? i mean, it still works on one tuner, just can't record 2 things at once or watch live tv while recording something different. Fully working ones go over $300, so i would think no less than half price is fair to assume.
> 
> I DO have a 1tb drive in it now, but i'd probably take it out and put it in the new premiere box if i go this route. i don't think i'd get an extra $80 or so that it would cost me to get a new drive.


If you're going to get a Premiere (I think they're on sale just now at TiVo, Inc), you should go ahead and get a WD20EURS for $100 to $120 (depending on who does or doesn't have it on sale at any given moment) and have twice the space on a "designed to be used in a DVR" drive for about an extra $20 over the price of a 1TB


----------



## milo99

unitron said:


> If you're going to get a Premiere (I think they're on sale just now at TiVo, Inc), you should go ahead and get a WD20EURS for $100 to $120 (depending on who does or doesn't have it on sale at any given moment) and have twice the space on a "designed to be used in a DVR" drive for about an extra $20 over the price of a 1TB


eh i've already got a 1tb drive (WD10EADS) in my tivoHD (the tivo that i'm selling and putting the stock drive back in).. and honestly, that's been way more than enough space. Heck, the good tivo only has a 500GB drive and has never had an issue with filling up (i don't store movies on them) even thought that's been the one that is used more (the bad tivo with the larger drive was installed in the bedroom and serves as a backup of sorts).

If i were to sell the bad tivo with the 1tb drive, i don't think i'm going to get much more for it to make it worthwhile.


----------



## milo99

SNJpage1 said:


> I have a few channels that it keeps losing. Luckily they arent ones I watch.


well, if you're contemplating selling it, i just got $204 for mine on ebay. I did put a full disclosure about it havimg 1 tuner not working, and 6 people bid on it (i started it at 150). So it may be a good time to get rid of it, before it loses much more value.

with the premiere sale going on right now, that's a good bit of change to put towards a new one, especially if you have a 2nd tivo in use that'll allow you to get $100 off the lifetime subscription with the multi room discount. So basically, after paying $470 for the new one with lifetime, getting $200 for the old one, i paid $270 for the new one w/ lifetime. Much better deal than going with their refurbished offer.


----------



## MNoelH

Sorry I missed this. I only have one drop in my living room (and can't talk anyone into going into my attic to drop another), so this would have been perfect for me.


----------



## unitron

MNoelH said:


> ...and can't talk anyone into going into my attic to drop another...


Did it happen to be summer (in Texas) every time you asked?


----------



## MNoelH

unitron said:


> Did it happen to be summer (in Texas) every time you asked?


Nope. I've asked during cooler months too. 

DirecTV just said that they won't drop a line except on the outside of the house and I simply don't want that (and can live with one tuner just fine).


----------



## unitron

MNoelH said:


> Nope. I've asked during cooler months too.
> 
> DirecTV just said that they won't drop a line except on the outside of the house and I simply don't want that (and can live with one tuner just fine).


So you're talking satellite TiVo and not cable TV TiVo?

So installing a splitter inside the house like a cable customer wouldn't work?

You have a sat receiver of some sort with two RF "nipples" and need a separate co-ax run to each?

Wouldn't that mean replacing the LNB at the dish with a dual LNB as well?


----------



## MNoelH

unitron said:


> So you're talking satellite TiVo and not cable TV TiVo?
> 
> So installing a splitter inside the house like a cable customer wouldn't work?
> 
> You have a sat receiver of some sort with two RF "nipples" and need a separate co-ax run to each?
> 
> Wouldn't that mean replacing the LNB at the dish with a dual LNB as well?


Yes, I think so. I have a DirecTV/Tivo combination receiver that I need to replace in my living area, but I only have one line coming out of the wall there.

I actually wonder if a splitter at the wall would work? For some reason, I was led to believe that another line actually needed to be dropped from the attic.

I believe the LNB at the dish is already there. I am able to use two tuners with the bedroom receiver (also a DirecTV/Tivo receiver). I have no idea what's in my attic, but I seem to recall that there is some type of splitter up there.

To complicate matters more, I have two televisions running off of each receiver (the living room and back bedroom use the living room receiver) and the master bedroom and master bathroom televisions use the master bedroom receiver). So there are even more splitters used throughout. It all made sense when I first mapped it out... but that's been years ago and I have no idea how I did it.


----------



## unitron

MNoelH said:


> Yes, I think so. I have a DirecTV/Tivo combination receiver that I need to replace in my living area, but I only have one line coming out of the wall there.
> 
> I actually wonder if a splitter at the wall would work? For some reason, I was led to believe that another line actually needed to be dropped from the attic.
> 
> I believe the LNB at the dish is already there. I am able to use two tuners with the bedroom receiver (also a DirecTV/Tivo receiver). I have no idea what's in my attic, but I seem to recall that there is some type of splitter up there.
> 
> To complicate matters more, I have two televisions running off of each receiver (the living room and back bedroom use the living room receiver) and the master bedroom and master bathroom televisions use the master bedroom receiver). So there are even more splitters used throughout. It all made sense when I first mapped it out... but that's been years ago and I have no idea how I did it.


Sat receivers are not my area of expertise, especially long distance.

Can you go outside, look at the dish, and see if there are one or two coaxial cables coming from it?

Tomorrow, of course, when the sun's back out.


----------



## flynhawaiian

I was wondering if you sold this tivo hd with lifetime on it? If not I would be interested in buying it from you


----------



## milo99

flynhawaiian said:


> I was wondering if you sold this tivo hd with lifetime on it? If not I would be interested in buying it from you


are you asking me or SNJPage1? i sold mine, dunno about him/her though


----------

